# Dancing Golden Video



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

This is one of the best video's of a golden I have seen....





 

Ripley's Mom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqbVbPvlDoM


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I have seen that lots of times and every time I see it I love it all over again! What a great connection between Carolyn and Rokie!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Love watching them dance! They sure were a special pair!!

Wonderful website with tributes to Rookie:
http://gottadance.landofpuregold.com/


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

amazing performance.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Carolyn and Rookie are absolute inspiration, brings me to tears every time I see it. Sadly Rookie passed away last year, he was 12 or 13 maybe a little older.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Carolyn and Rookie are absolute inspiration, brings me to tears every time I see it.


DITTO!!! and to know the complete Carolyn/Rookie story only makes it more special.

First of all, IMHO, Freestyle may be the most difficult dog sport (if you want to call it a sport) there is. I have seen many teams perform, but I have seen VERY few teams who can do it well. 

Carolyn and Rookie pulled it off to perfection. They were simply the best Freestyle team that I have ever seen and both did it while battling problems that should have kept them from ever performing in the first place. Rookie suffered from fear anxiety and Carolyn spent much of her life IN A WHEELCHAIR suffering the effects of childhood polio. You would never know this to watch them. Together they beat insurmountable odds and showed us what we can do in life despite the problems we face.

Sadly, Rookie departed for the bridge on July 14th, 2008. Carolyn helped him cross and it was the last act of kindness she could offer him for the wonderful 15 years he had given her.

I often picture Rookie, at the bridge, giving freestyle lessons to all of our golden kids who have left us.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

After I heard about Rookie's passing, I watched this video over and over, in tears. That's one amazing dog and human team!


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

The time it must have taken to get that dance down... You can just see how much fun the both of them were having together. I knew that Rookie had passed away but I didn't know that Carolyn spent so much time in a wheel chair. That just makes this video even more special...

Ripley's Dad


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

That video most definitely made my morning.


----------



## GR_Princess (May 12, 2009)

Thanks, it's the first time I seen this video, it's amazing.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I've always loved this video.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

He was actually well over 15.

There is a tribute to him and Carolyn that was made in 2006. It shows him thru-out his life, starting as a Pup.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlKTYyjDwnI&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.caninefreestylemagicmatch.com%2F&feature=player_embedded

Both Carolyn and Rookie are absolutely amazing. I don't know that something like that could be repeated very often.

His video's brought tears to my eye's even when he was alive.

There was never a truer definition of the term "Heart Dog".





mylissyk said:


> Carolyn and Rookie are absolute inspiration, brings me to tears every time I see it. Sadly Rookie passed away last year, he was 12 or 13 maybe a little older.


----------



## Cody's pet (Jun 3, 2009)

I love it!


----------

